# Digital Printing isnt DTG???



## iMan (Jan 15, 2008)

I though Digital Printing was a replaceable word for DTG.  I found a place down the road that does digital but said they don't do DTG. I guess I am still clueless after doing all this HW


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

iMan said:


> I though Digital Printing was a replaceable word for DTG.  I found a place down the road that does digital but said they don't do DTG. I guess I am still clueless after doing all this HW


I don't think it's "universal".

Sometimes it means DTG.

Sometimes people use "digital printing" to mean heat transfers like inkjet transfers or dye sublimation.

It's one of those euphemisms that really doesn't clarify the exact type of printing.

If you're looking for DTG, you should specifically ask about/search for DTG or Direct to Garment printing.

If you need dye sub or inkjet transfers, then you would need to look for that specifically.

"Digital printing" is too generic of a term. I think it's used by printers who are worried about confusing customers on the type of printing they do. 

It also sounds fancier and more high tech than heat transfers or Direct to Garment printing.


----------



## iMan (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks a lot Rodney. I was so confused. I started rummaging though this site for an exp because I though I missed something. That makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I don't think it's "universal".
> 
> Sometimes it means DTG.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Rodney, Screen printing could be considered "direct to garment" ..... I here-by make a motion to, from now on call our process "ITG" for inkjet -to-garment or "CTD" for Computer-to-garment. Does anybody second this motion.....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

DTG is also a brand name.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep Fred is right  DTG is the brand of my printer. and it is a direct to garment printer.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Actually, DTG Digital is the brand of the printer.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Over here, Digital Printing was a shortcut to Digital Wide Format Printing. It's even specified in our lease contract with the mall.


----------



## lawdog (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a similsr conversation with a screen printer down the road. But I wanted her business so I let it go. She seemed to take it personally. Go figure.


----------

